# Strava Premium



## FlyingCyclist (19 May 2017)

Is it worth upgrading to Premium on Strava?

(I'm off Scotland for a week tomorrow - Sat 20 - so I'll reply when I'll get back)


----------



## rivers (19 May 2017)

There is usually a 30 day free trial always happening. Try it and find out.


----------



## vickster (19 May 2017)

Depends if you want the functionality offered? Can't see any point myself


----------



## Drago (19 May 2017)

I went through a very brief - in my mind - competitive period and went premium to compete against my workmates and went premium then. If that's your thing its worth it, not very expensive.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 May 2017)

I'm thinking to take up the free trial, download a few routes others have ridden that interest me, then give the free trial back


----------



## Milzy (19 May 2017)

It's great if you want to use live segments. It makes you push your self into oblivion as it's addictive. Trouble is I'm destroyed after a few PR's so have to dismiss or turn off the rest on the ride.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 May 2017)

unless you are into the numbers it's not worth it. There are some chrome ext which can show you stats that are simIlar for free. However this is coming from someone who was trying to KOM on any segment going a few years back. Now I really don't give a stuff apart from log my miles.


----------



## jefmcg (19 May 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm thinking to take up the free trial, download a few routes others have ridden that interest me, then give the free trial back


You can get other people GPX without premium. Just click the spanner, and select "create route". Then you can download the GPX from the route you have created.



Milzy said:


> It's great if you want to use live segments. It makes you push your self into oblivion as it's addictive. Trouble is I'm destroyed after a few PR's so have to dismiss or turn off the rest on the ride.


Oh, yes. Classic humblebrag.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> You can get other people GPX without premium. Just click the spanner, and select "create route". Then you can download the GPX from the route you have created.


You sure this will achieve me getting the same route?
When I tried, it said creating a route might lose some characteristics.
I will try with one that I'm already familiar with, so I can't get lost.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 May 2017)

To the OP, if you want numbers have a look at Veloviewer - costs £10 a year and you get a shed load of data. You can upload your last 25 rides (I think) for free to see if you like it / it provides what you want.


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2017)

My free trial of strava premium is about to run out but I've already cancelled it I don't feel it was worth it. I've got a power meter and some of the stats you can get from premium are nice to know but not vital IMO or features I can't get elsewhere for free.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2017)

I upgraded endomondo last month and to ne honest i won't bother with it next year. Im not bothered about calories, and heart rate and anything else. All i use it for is to give me an estimate of how far i have gone and how long it took me.


----------



## Milzy (20 May 2017)

If you've got a high end cycle computer and want to use its features premium is a must.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 May 2017)

Milzy said:


> If you've got a high end cycle computer and want to use its features premium is a must.



Actually I would say that Stavistix Chome add on gives you far more detailed data than Premium.


----------



## Milzy (20 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Actually I would say that Stavistix Chome add on gives you far more detailed data than Premium.


Maybe but live segments is the most interesting feature and you need premium.


----------



## Milkfloat (20 May 2017)

Milzy said:


> Maybe but live segments is the most interesting feature and you need premium.



I load them manually. It is not too difficult.


----------



## Milzy (20 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I load them manually. It is not too difficult.


When my trial runs out I'll see how I get on. Good to know about manual loading.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Actually I would say that Stavistix Chome add on gives you far more detailed data than Premium.


That's the ext I use in chrome ! Has lots of data if that's your thing ! Think I'm just bored of it all now and don't bother about segments. Quite the opposite of what I was up to 3yrs ago !


----------



## Milzy (21 May 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> That's the ext I use in chrome ! Has lots of data if that's your thing ! Think I'm just bored of it all now and don't bother about segments. Quite the opposite of what I was up to 3yrs ago !


There's some chumps going around on Vespas taking all the segs. Very sad.


----------



## Jimidh (21 May 2017)

Milzy said:


> There's some chumps going around on Vespas taking all the segs. Very sad.



Similarly round here there are guys mopping of KoMs on the trail centres on their ebikes - what's the point?


----------



## david k (22 May 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I upgraded endomondo last month and to ne honest i won't bother with it next year. Im not bothered about calories, and heart rate and anything else. All i use it for is to give me an estimate of how far i have gone and how long it took me.


When I was doing a lot of riding I did upgrade both, just for added interest. I'm not doing much at the moment so haven't bothered, I may return, the features are good but not really needed


----------



## Venod (22 May 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> However this is coming from someone who was trying to KOM on any segment going a few years back. Now I really don't give a stuff apart from log my miles.



Exactly my my view at the minute, I did enjoy Strava for a while but I am trying a Strava free period and logging my miles on Ride With GPS, I have given away 40 Kom's but I downloaded all the files before I closed my account, if I feel so inclined again I can always upload them and see how many are still valid.


----------



## Milzy (22 May 2017)

On the topic of KOM's a scooter rider who takes all the KOM's around here (mentioned this before) crashed with a car and broke his leg. No sympathy for the rat bag.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 May 2017)

Milzy said:


> There's some chumps going around on Vespas taking all the segs. Very sad.





Jimidh said:


> Similarly round here there are guys mopping of KoMs on the trail centres on their ebikes - what's the point?


Does it _really_ matter? Even in the context of some amatuer social cyclists busting a gut on a Sunday morning, does it _really_ matter if some nobber with assistance grabs a so-called KoM?


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 May 2017)

Hence I don't bother my rs now about killing it more interested in my mileage and calorie burn.


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2017)

Milzy said:


> Maybe but live segments is the most interesting feature and you need premium.


You can get them somehow without, I'm not exactly sure how but I find it annoying when it suddenly pops up on my 1000. I think you just need to star the segment in Garmin Connect.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (28 May 2017)

I had a look at VeloViewer today. Yes there is a lot of information on it, but think I'll stick to Strava and Garmin for now. I may decide to go Premium on Strava but I'm not in a rush in deciding just yet.


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2017)

I got one free trial and after it ran out I got another, I did use two different cards though :-/


----------



## FlyingCyclist (29 May 2017)

When I put my rides on Garmin and went to look at them on Strava, I noticed I got a popup window for a trial on Strava. When I get my new bike I may sign up for the free trial and see how I get on with it


----------



## Shortandcrisp (29 May 2017)

Surely most top tens will soon be out of reach for most people. Can't be long before they've all been taken by Strava nutters gambolling about in gale force tail winds. Will Strava then lose some of it's appeal?


----------



## si_c (29 May 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> Surely most top tens will soon be out of reach for most people. Can't be long before they've all been taken by Strava nutters gambolling about in gale force tail winds. Will Strava then lose some of it's appeal?


Nah everyone will get ebikes.


----------



## jasonsavage (30 May 2017)

I like a bit of Strava, mainly as a general logging system, not into segments though but I do have the premium option, not that pricey and like the few bits it offers, Fitness and Freshness is a good one, a motivator to get back on it when your lacking recently, it also has a tie in with Zwift, so if your on Zwift you get a month free on that which pays for the Strava subs.


----------



## david k (5 Jun 2017)

jasonsavage said:


> I like a bit of Strava, mainly as a general logging system, not into segments though but I do have the premium option, not that pricey and like the few bits it offers, Fitness and Freshness is a good one, a motivator to get back on it when your lacking recently, it also has a tie in with Zwift, so if your on Zwift you get a month free on that which pays for the Strava subs.



The heat map was my favourite feature, does it still have this?


----------



## FlyingCyclist (5 Jun 2017)

david k said:


> The heat map was my favourite feature, does it still have this?



Yes it does


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2017)

si_c said:


> Nah everyone will get ebikes.


I suspect there are already a few using them. There is also a female close to me whose normal rides are around 10 to 12mph average but the last few weeks have suddenly jumped up to around 17mph. One of her followers made comment about her husband using her Strava which I suspect is the case. There will always be cheaters so you can't really take it too seriously.


----------



## Saluki (5 Jun 2017)

I haven't bothered paying for the premium thing on Strava. I just use the freebie account. I haven't a hope in hell of getting any QOMs but it's interesting to see when I get a PB on a stretch of road/trail. Sure a QOM is fun and if I'm just a second or two off the pace for one, I may try a bit harder next time out but I don't get overly excited about it.
As for the people on scooters bagging the KOMs, there are killjoys everywhere. I quite enjoy a bit of geocaching now and again and people do seem to like taking the caches away and putting them in the bin to stop other people enjoying the hobby. I guess strava is just another thing that some chumps like to try and spoil. There are a lot of saddo types like that out there. I don't let it interfere with my enjoyment of riding, or geocaching for that matter.


----------

